# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Litteken tussen wenkbauwen

## Maud0611

Hallo mensen,

In maart van dit jaar ben ik mishandeld door toenmalige vriend.
Hij had een scherp mes op mijn gezicht gezet. Hoe dan ook,
hij heeft alsware het huidgebied tussen mijn wenkbrauwen 
met dat mes ''weggeschrapt''. Een gebied van ongeveer 2 bij
1 cm.

Nu zit daar dus een litteken. Met make-up kan ik het verbergen.
Het gebiedje is alleen nogal puistjes gevoelig en dat zorgt ervoor
dat het litteken steeds erg rood blijft.

Ik weet niet wat voor litteken het is; als ik op internet kijk
weet ik niet onder welk soort ik mijn litteken moet scharen.

Nu is mijn vraag: Wat zou een geschikte littekenbehandeling zijn?

Bij voorbaat dank!


Maud

----------


## Wendy

Oei dat weet ik niet. Mijn vriend heeft al jaren een litteken bij zijn wenkbrauw. Gekregen toen hij 15 was. Hij is nu 42 en het litteken verdwijnt steeds meer.

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik wel willen kijken.

----------

